# 1 year photo shoot



## KAikens318 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Paparoksguitar (Mar 15, 2010)

the first and last seem like they could afford to be a bit brighter. I like one, but i dont really thinkg the harsh shadows are apropriate for such a young child. It seems a bit contradictory of the thought of pureness and innocense in a child.


----------



## twocolor (Mar 17, 2010)

I'm afraid they look a little too snap shot like.  They need to be alot brighter and punchier!


----------



## webmaster705 (Mar 20, 2010)

i have same feelings there should be cooler effect for baby, littlebrighter, otherwise over all not bad


----------



## KAikens318 (Mar 23, 2010)

So here was my setup, any tips on how to make them brighter?

One strobe with softbox and without softbox, I played around and found without the softbox worked better, another light on the left side of the child. I tried using my speedlight (although the TTL doesn't work with my camera) but it washed her out badly even though I tried bouncing.


----------



## Parkerman (Mar 23, 2010)

I find the backgrounds to be... distracting... I guess is the nicest way to put it. In the 2nd picture you can even see the carpet. You need to bring the subject forward more to help eliminate shadows being cast onto the background.


----------



## jackieclayton (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm sorry, but these don't read "professional" to me.  These look like they belong in the beginner's category.  

Definitely need some fill light on those shadows and the backgrounds are not very tasteful... one is very wrinkled and i can see the carpet and the last one looks like a clear shower curtain.


----------



## templatephotoshop (Mar 26, 2010)

Get your soff box no farther away than 18-24" from the subject. The light source is simply too far away to get soft pretty light.  Be nice guys, everyone has their own path to travel.


----------



## anel (Mar 27, 2010)

i agree with jackieclayton, nothing "wrong" with them but if you post in the professional section be prepared to be either bombarded or something- i don't know what to think of people who post in the professional section but post beginner photos, do you really see yourself as a pro or do you want to see yourself as one?


----------

